# Public invitation for Linx testing



## graudeejs (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello!
While studying a lot, I found some time to start a new project.

I like bookmarking and I do it a lot. Recently my collection of bookmarks has grown to about 1.3K bookmarks and it's not manageable in traditional ways offered by web browsers (such as Opera, FireFox etc)..

To solve the problem I decided to start writing my own solution to the problem.
I call it *Linx*
http://linx.bsdroot.lv

You can check some screenshots:
http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/screenshots/Linx/

I'd like to invite people to test Linx, if anyone has such interest.


Currently it is very in pre-pre-pre-alpha stage of development, but it has basic functionality and is growing every second I have.

Once you register you should either add new bookmarks or import your html exported bookmarks. Then you need to add tags to them (to use tag functionality)
You will need _cookies_, _javascript_ and sending _referrer information_ enabled for Linx to work correctly.
Opera, Safari, Chrome, Firefox are best browsers to use (in given order i.e. Opera is the best)

At this time there is no HELP, no how to, no wiki. But I think it's straightforward to use.
Any Ideas are welcomed.

Bugs should be reported at https://bugs.bsdroot.lv/.

P.S.
Currently search functionality is implemented in very simple&stupid manner and isn't effective. I've faced some problems (related to interface) that prevent me from implementing much better search functionality.... Hopefully I will find fix soon

P.S.S.
If you register, and don't receive confirmation email, then check your spam folder.


----------

